# 3D Aquarium



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, so this is not photography, but this is the closest section I thought would fit this topic.

I came across Marine Aquarium 3D on blu-ray (German) and was wondering if anyone with a 3D TV has given this a spin? Is it worth purchasing (not sure where, but I'd look around only if it was worth doing so).


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

My mom and sister saw this on a demo TV at a store. They said it was *really *neat, but it's not the type of thing you would wear 3D glasses all the time for. It's like a screen saver, so why would you want to always have the glasses on to see it.


----------

